

Show HN: Random Number Seed Demo App - DCTreybil

I have a demo app that generates a seed for the random number function of the VC++ library.<p>You can download the demo app from here:  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;zenoflotto.com&#x2F;eBookDownloadFiles&#x2F;Demo_4_0380503957.html<p>The seed is generated without using the VC++ random number generator function.  Four mouse-clicks and you have your seed.<p>I would like people to download the app and comment on it.  Also, comments on your download experience would be appreciated.<p>The download file has a ReadMe file to help you set up the app.<p>The demo app has a help feature with a brief set of instructions about using the app.
======
DCTreybil
I will add that I feel entropy (disorder) is high in this demo app.

I believe that it is possible to produce any sequence of seeds.

The code that returns 0 - 255 for each mouse-click interrupts an infinitely-
looping counter in that range using the DoEvents keyword.

The random number generator in the VC++ library has nothing to do with it.

------
DCTreybil
The output range is from 0 to one less than the 31st power of 2, if that
helps. Each mouse click returns a value between 0 and 255, inclusive (one less
than the 8th power of 2). I'm not familiar with the technicalities of
"entropy", but does this help?

------
gus_massa
How much bits of entropy can you expect from four mouse clicks? Do you have an
estimation?

~~~
DCTreybil
Each mouse-click interrupts and endlessly looping counter that counts from 0 -
255, inclusive, and repeats. The interruption is made possible by the DoEvents
keyword. I believe that entropy is very high, if not infinite.

The random number generator in VC++ repeats after 2 to the 31st numbers. That
means you can only have that number divided by 4 possible 4-number sequences.
This is about 500 million seeds. These will only yield about 400 million
unique seeds.

I think my demo app can potentially return all seeds in any order.

